# USA models tank car dimentions



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

At the recent National Summmer Steamup, a fellow steamer had "converted" an old style USA tank car from 1:29 scale to 1:32 scale by changing out the trucks and couplers. He said that the dimensions of the USA tank car were pretty close to that of a 1:32 tank car, since there was such a large variability of prototype tank car sizes. Before investing in these cars for conversion, I'd appreciate it if someone out there could put a rule/tape measure to one of these tank cars, so that I can understand how close they are to 1:32. Specifically, I like to know the dimensions of: 


1. Maximum length (not including couplers) 


2. Max width 


3. Max height 


4. Diameter of tank 


5. Length of tank 


6. Diameter of dome 


Thanks!!


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

By "old style" do you mean the 10,000 gallon USAT single dome tank cars? 
If so below are the dimensions. 
Mine is a Cities Service Tank Car #R15114... 1:29 scale 
http://www.usatrains.com/r15114.html 
has a photo of it. 
Have fun 
Gary 
---------- 

1. Maximum length (not including couplers) 
-15 inches 
2. Max width 
-4 inches 
3. Max height 
-6 inches -with wheels 
-5 inches - w/o wheels but including brake components etc under frame 
4. Diameter of tank 
-3 inches 
5. Length of tank 
-13 1/2 inches 
6. Diameter of dome 
-2 inches


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, Gary - that's what I needed 

Jeff


----------

